# Your artwork?



## frenzen (Jan 16, 2014)

Post some of your artwork, best or worst!

My latest artwork: 

http://i.imgur.com/8TvRGVV.png

Everything I created in the past month:

http://imgur.com/a/GWotv

I only learned to use the program month ago . Btw last pic didn't upload well or something.


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I win. Officially the worst artist on planet earth. I'm good with graphic design though. 


It's a joke from my physics class, don't ask XD


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2014)

Wildlife photography is my thing. I wouldn't call this art:


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2014)

You took those Marcel? Cool, where?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! 
Nice Photos. Very impressive.

You must either have a big Teleobjective or big Balls to get that close to those animals.


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2014)

So cute! Moar


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> You took those Marcel? Cool, where?



Yeah, all of them in the low lands, the Netherlands 



Gordon said:


> Wow!
> Nice Photos. Very impressive.
> 
> You must either have a big Teleobjective or big Balls to get that close to those animals.



Well, I have a tele objective F4.0 (300 mm) that cost as much as about 400 3x3 cubes. (took me a few years of saving up for that one)  Other than that I am crazy enough to come close as 10 meters withing fighting dear:






Btw, none in my family is affraid of wildlife  My son at age two catching (supervised by me) his own snakes:


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2014)

Dene said:


> So cute! Moar


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice pics Marcel!


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 16, 2014)

Talking about art...my most recent self-portrait on desmos.com (graphing calculator) got picked as one of the most creative artworks. You can find it listed under "Staff Picks: Creative Art". I can't believe how much time I spent into it, it's a math assignment for school, but I even bothered to measure my actual portrait. Here's a link to my project: https://www.desmos.com/calculator/g6luowk9xx

Edit: Might wanna move it around because Desmos doesn't render it properly when there are so many equations


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice, Marcel. Here's my DeviantArt page: http://cheesecake-panda.deviantart.com/


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Nice, Marcel. Here's my DeviantArt page: http://cheesecake-panda.deviantart.com/



Wow, very impressive. I can not draw that good. Here are some of mine:


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2014)

You can stop showing off now Marcel.

Seriously; those are awesome.


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

What. Those. Are. Amazing.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> You can stop showing off now Marcel.
> 
> Seriously; those are awesome.



LOL.. thanks.. I think I am better at drawing than cubing..


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2014)

Moar Arnold.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2014)

Dene said:


> Moar Arnold.



LOL, I am sorry.. have none..

Here are some other:
















Always nice when you can design your own tattoos


----------



## thesolver (Jan 17, 2014)

Good job with the bokeh there... in the photos Marcel.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 17, 2014)

Where's that tattoo?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, these are crazy good, Marcel. Your style is very distinguishable and interesting. I like it!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2014)

thesolver said:


> Good job with the bokeh there... in the photos Marcel.



Thanks, but I do not know what bokeh is  



mark49152 said:


> Where's that tattoo?



Inside upper arm. Both my arms are sleeved 



CheesecakeCuber said:


> Wow, these are crazy good, Marcel. Your style is very distinguishable and interesting. I like it!



Thanks! I hardly ever draw any more.. These where when I had less hobbies


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Marcel, both the photographs and the artworks are awesome. Being a snake lover, I just couldn't resist but download and keep it as my wallpaper  hope you don't mind. I used to be ok with graphite but since it's been almost two years since I sketched I guess I'll suck at it now unless I practice again. :/


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 18, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Being a snake lover, I just couldn't resist but download and keep it as my wallpaper



My snake hobby is older than 20 years  Here is one of my cornsnakes.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> My snake hobby is older than 20 years  Here is one of my cornsnakes.



Share more pweaseeeee ^_^


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Share more pweaseeeee ^_^



http://cornsnakes.nl/


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> http://cornsnakes.nl/



Not the corn snakes. I just wanted more pics of snakes clicked by him


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 18, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Not the corn snakes. I just wanted more pics of snakes clicked by him



Thomas is right, that is my website containg more snake pictures clicked by me 

This is me btw:


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you wear a wig when you go outside 
this is my "art" I paint mini figures. They are ~25-28 mm from base to eye level. I need a camera as good as Marcel's so I can take some better pics


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 18, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> Do you wear a wig when you go outside



I choose to shave my head bald. But I am not bald by lack of hair growth. Every now and then I do not shave for a few weeks and look like that


----------



## frenzen (Jan 19, 2014)

Marcel took over this post


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## frenzen (Feb 10, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/qPaejAM.jpg


----------

